# boot FreeBSD 11 XEN Dom0 with UEFI?



## minimike (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi there,

Could boot a "FreeBSD 11 XEN Dom0" with UEFI? I would like to install Xen on FreeBSD. But in these Wiki post is descibed

"Please note that in order to run a FreeBSD PVH Dom0 an Intel box with EPT and a working IOMMU is required.

Booting from UEFI is not yet supported, only legacy BIOS boot is supported at the moment"


This blog seems to be old. Maybe it would run today. I am asking because my Mainboard does not support a legacy bios.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2017)

minimike said:


> I am asking because my Mainboard does not support a legacy bios.


It's called CSM with UEFI.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#CSM_booting


----------

